# Metoprolol



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Been on this since last Wednesday to lower my bp and slow my heart. Wondering if anyone has taken this? I was exhausted before I started it, feel much more so since though.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I took atenolol. I do remember being tired before and while I was taking it. I am not sure how long it takes to kick in. Are you taking an ATD too?


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

What is ATD?


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Same here, I'm currently on antenolol (50mg daily). I felt its affects immediately. Heart rate went from 115ish to 85ish in about a day.

No real change in tiredness, but I feel better physically exerting myself cause my HR isn't through the roof.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> What is ATD?


anti thyroid drug


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh, then yes, Methimizole, 20mg/day


----------

